# Industry Nine Hub Doesn't Sound the Same



## giefer (Nov 17, 2010)

Looking for some help. I brought in my bike to my LBS for some creaking sounds. They determined the creaking was coming from the rear wheel. I have an Industry Nine Trail 29 Wheelset. They said the hub caps were dry. They lubed and serviced the freehub body. The creaking is gone, which is great. But the rear hub no longer has the loud signature Industry Nine Hub sound, its quiet and muffled. Do you think they over lubed it and I should be concerned? Or just ride it and wait for my lovely I9 sound to return...


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like, or lack there of, they used a grease and not the recommended hub oil from Dumonde Tech. Won't hurt anything, but will drag much more.

Pull the freehub body off and take a peak.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have spoken to the I9 folks and they're VERY forgiving regarding the use of lube (or not) in the freehub body of their hubs. but yes, using a heavier lube will quiet the hubs down a bit.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't have an i9 but a similar experience. I have the MTB270, which btw has been great, where I relubed the pawls with Slick Honey. Initially the sound was muted but over a few rides, it's back to normal.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

fwiw, when I lube freehub bodies, I have been using Phil's Tenacious Oil. A drop on each pawl. The stuff quiets freehub mechanisms of ALL kinds for awhile. It lubes well, but it's tacky enough that it does get a little draggy. I've been thinking that I might switch to a lighter freehub lube to get smoother rolling bikes.

When it comes to I9 hubs, one of their guys told me you can run 'em totally dry if you like them really loud. I really find loud hubs to be super useful signaling mechanisms on busy multiuse trails.


----------



## giefer (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys. The sound is slowly coming back after long ride today. I assume it will only get louder. I definitely miss the cool hub sound and it works great to make my presence known when passing.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Thrawn said:


> Sounds like, or lack there of, they used a grease and not the recommended hub oil from Dumonde Tech. Won't hurt anything, but will drag much more.
> 
> Pull the freehub body off and take a peak.


Use discretion on what others tell you regarding lubricating these freehubs.

I have run the spectrum of various lubricants in my I-9's depending on various conditions. Pulling the freehub off likely will tell you prolly nothing. In the summer, I usually run Dumonde Tech Freehub Grease with Dumonde Tech liquid grease or Paul Morning Star's Electric lube. There are a multitude of options.

However, the classic I-9 sound will return with a few miles on them. The lighter the lubricate, the louder the freehubs.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

I've had quite a few sets of I9 wheels and hubs since they started the company. I currently have 3 sets and I've been using just the Dumonde free hub oil now but have used a variety of light grease and oils of varying viscosity. I like the Dumonde free hub oil best and that's what I9 uses and recommends but it's light and they will be loud!


----------



## IRBent (May 11, 2015)

I rode behind two guys yesterday, one of which was a bike mechanic. Both were running i9 hubs and one was way louder than the other. The bike mechanic's hub was almost as quiet as my SRAM hub. I asked him what he used to quieten it down but all he would say is it's his secret blend of grease and lube. So as others have said, thicker grease means quieter hub.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

IRBent said:


> I asked him what he used to quieten it down but all he would say is it's his secret blend of grease and lube. So as others have said, thicker grease means quieter hub.


No secrets to be discovered here. Just find a quality freehub lubricant, or two and just experiment to find what works for YOU and your preferences.

The term 'thicker' needs to be considered subjectively. I would suggest remaining with high quality, freehub specific lubricants until you get the feel for how they work for you. That can be freehub oils, freehub light greases or a combination of both.


----------

